# Painting in-wall speaker grills



## rollerwhiz (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have to paint some speaker grills...you know...the ones that cover in-wall and ceiling mounted speakers.










In the past, when the customer has requested that they be painted to blend with the walls, I have used a dry brush to paint them. Well, one of the boys rolled over one and the holes are all clogged up. It looks like crap. 

Any have a nifty technique?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

try "dry rolling" them :thumbsup:

the reason this is better than brushing or even "dry brushing" is the fact that the roller will pick up paint from the holes when it passes over-a brush won't


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

rollerwhiz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have to paint some speaker grills...you know...the ones that cover in-wall and ceiling mounted speakers.
> 
> ...


The perforated grill part can usually be removed by inserting something small and sharp such as a nail into the holes around the edge and prying it out. Then it can be sprayed.


----------



## Firemike (May 29, 2007)

I usually spray them, they look so much nicer, and more professional. Either use a touch-up gun. or get those little glass jar sprayers. Sometimes I take everthing that has to be sprayed home with me and do it there.


----------



## rollerwhiz (Jul 7, 2007)

You know, I was thinking about the galss jar deals...but I find that they spit a lot. 

Maybe I'll give 'em another try.

Thanks!


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Doesn't anyone but me have an airbrush?

They sell 'em for as little as six bucks!

t/u gun also perfect for things like that.
r


----------



## rollerwhiz (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Tmrrptr,

That touch up gun idea seems like a good one. I don't have one, but was wondering if I did purchase one, what else I might use it for?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

rollerwhiz said:


> ....I did purchase one, what else I might use it for?


Paint ghost flames on your cut-bucket...?


----------



## Firemike (May 29, 2007)

....Painting walls on those T&M jobs....?

Actually, it's one of those tools that you will either find a hundred uses for with other things, or rarely use it but be glad you have it when you do need it. I have one, don't use it very often, but man when I do have a use for it it sure is sweet, and does a nice job at detailed painting, like the speaker grills you are doing, or air vent grills, patio furniture, small parts. etc.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Doesn't anyone but me have an airbrush?


...and to think I sold mine on ebay years ago because I'm not an artist...but it sure would be good for things like this!


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Hi Roller,

Firemike is spot on... If you could get someone to pay T&M for a wall,
you might have a year's steady work!

But Slickshift has got the idea... if you can paint flames on your bucket,
and get "noticed," we probably won't see you with a production pump and ladders any more!

I got them for fun. but they do have practical uses for detail work and small repairs like dings on cabinets, doors, or even bathtubs.
Anything you might use a rattle can for, house numbers, mail slot, fixtures?
You can use quality product in them.

Not saying go out and buy a $150 Iwata... it just won't work with our products and would probably ruin it. Buy an import cheapo with a 1.5mm or 1.8mm tip and you can blast thinned latex, poly, lacquer, epoxy...

I've used t/u guns on chair rail we had pre-painted, to spot the nailing.
Let's see... murals, stenciling, faux, fading, wrought iron.
If you find you have talent, upgrade from a single action to a dual action and we may see your work in magazines nationwide!


Downside is you need an air supply.
But I haven't spent real money on an air compressor in years... since I quit framing and my emglo got pinholes in the tank, (I think it might blow), all I've bought are cheapos. Far less than $100. They are dandy for an airbrush, small projects with a cup gun, a finish nailer, or even my texture hopper doing rooms. They last 2-3yrs w daily use.


This got too long...
I enjoy painting homes. 
This is a fun tool w practical use.
r


----------



## fielkool (Jun 9, 2018)

I have to paint some grills for work. I purchased a Iwata Eclipse Kit and a compressor to paint some grills. 

What is the best paint mixture and what was used to delude the paint so the Airbrush doesn't get destroyed and the grills have a professional look?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Which mini roller?*



Rich said:


> try "dry rolling" them :thumbsup:
> 
> the reason this is better than brushing or even "dry brushing" is the fact that the roller will pick up paint from the holes when it passes over-a brush won't


I am going with Rich on this, probably because I really don't do much spraying and I think I have just the mini roller that would work. Foam Pro makes a number of different foam rollers. 

http://www.foampromfg.com/products/

I don't know how large your speaker grills are, but I would imagine that either the 2" or 4" rollers would work. Use the white foam as it is denser than the yellow foam. Also, I would thin your paint down a bit, then use gentle pressure so that no paint gets squeezed through the grills.

I am sure that spraying them would come out great if done properly, but I would try the Foam Pro rollers first and see if that doesn't work the easiest.

futtyos


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i spray them with a can, some are easier than others to dry brush or roll


----------

